# Barista Manager / Head Barista wanted: Crouch End



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Barista Manager / Head Barista

Crouch End's 'friendliest' Artisan Café - Riley - is looking for a Head Barista to manage our coffee service and develop our new space - 'the Coffee Snug'.

You'll be using a 3 group La Marzocco GB5, twinned with Anfim Grinders and will be able to help define the coffees supplied by our roaster.

We pay competitive rates, depending on experience, and a generous performance bonus.

Riley, The Ice Cream Café, is an independent Cafe and in the 3 years since we opened it has developed a great reputation for producing delicious Dairy and Non Dairy Ice Cream for Retail and Wholesale customers. It has added hand roasted coffee, crepes, salads, soups and homemade cakes to that offering - all made daily by our own staff.

Send your CV and a short note describing how you would like to shape your career in coffee to Will Riley


----------

